# Vostok Amphia History?



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Apologies if this is documented elsewhere but... I believe the Amphibia was designed in 1967 and introduced in 1968. It had a different case then as in the reissued 1967 and I believe a manual (wind up) movement. When did they introduce the case style as per mine below and when did they introduce the 2416B auto movement?










Cheers Roger


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

AFAIK the 420 case as above and 2416b (31 jewel) are post dissolution.

A similar round case existed prior to this, the 020. The movement most associated I suggest would be the 2409 hand wind, the case consequentially 3mm shallower than current. These were under Soviet production.

The 2416*b* 31 jewel was preceded by a 21 jewel variant, the 2416*a*. I don't know when this was in use or what case designation.

edit, and pm'd


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

There is an excellent Vostok database draft/PDF by Seele over at WUS, maybe howie77 PMd it to you?


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

I have now!

An update to my earlier post too, having been raking through the archives for a while.

I'm now not so convinced my earlier post is totally accurate; it looks like there was a 21 jewel 2416*b *- this was a Soviet era mechanism and predated the 31 jewel, newer variant - but it makes me wonder instead whether there ever was a 2416*a. *I just cannot find an actual image of one.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Howie (and Martin). A lot of interesting stuff there and quite a bit still coming to light it seems. I thought I was asking a simple question but as Howie said most info seems to come from enthusiasts rather than documented history from the manufacturer.

Roger


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

howie77 said:


> I have now!


Nice one 



Stinch said:


> Thanks Howie (and Martin). A lot of interesting stuff there and quite a bit still coming to light it seems. I thought I was asking a simple question but as Howie said most info seems to come from enthusiasts rather than documented history from the manufacturer.
> 
> Roger


 But a lot of them enthusiasts are very well informed  & even a few off them I would consider experts

Cheers Martin


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

I've had a few of these types , nice watches


----------

